# What knot do you use to tie on your fly?



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I have used the Davy knot but thinking a loop type knot would be better to provide more action to the fly. What is everyone else's thoughts or knot used to tie on your fly?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Most of the time I use a loop knot for the exact reason you mentioned, action. Streamers and nymphs all get loop knots. The only time I use something else is 1) fishing heavy slop for bass and 2) top water stuff. For that I use the improved clinch knot.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been using the non slip mono loop knot for 5 years now on streamers, wets and nymph droppers. I do think it gives better action. It took me a couple heartbreaks to learn to tie it right on fluorocarbon tippets. For me I have to tighten the tag end first, then pull the fly and tippet line tight. It has made all the difference on big steelies. 

Even during the winter now I tie the loop knot because it seems easier in 20 degree air temps.
this is the knot I use. I do add one more turn back through the top loop similar to the improved clinch knot.
http://www.animatedknots.com/nonsli...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Good fishin,


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

back in the late 80's me and several of my guide buddies all did an experiment between a loop knot and a cinch style knot and could never show any differences over a whole year of comparisons of two folks fishing side by side. It sounds good on paper but after that experiment and another where we all did the same thing with florocarbon and those without, when it first came out, we found no noticable differences but like all things, your milage may vary...

Salmonid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> back in the late 80's me and several of my guide buddies all did an experiment between a loop knot and a cinch style knot and could never show any differences over a whole year of comparisons of two folks fishing side by side. It sounds good on paper but after that experiment and another where we all did the same thing with florocarbon and those without, when it first came out, we found no noticable differences but like all things, your milage may vary...
> 
> Salmonid



Nice to see someone test this hypothesis. I always like real world application over theory. I guess I can at least imagine my fly tied with a loop is doing all sorts of crazy things while I am stripping in the line .


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use clinch mostly. No major issues, that I am aware of. One thing I will do sometimes is use a loop knot on my topwaters. Sometimes the smaller poppers seem to want to roll on their sides a little more with a clinch knot.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been using the palomar knot to tie on my flies. No real reason other than it's the knot I always used when spin fishing and the one I trust the most. I have often wondered if this was "the right knot to use" though just because I've never really heard of anyone else using it for flies. But I can honestly say it hasn't failed me. Is it compromising the action of my fly? I honestly have no idea but I have been catching fish so it can't be too extremely bad.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

One thing about fishing, if you believe something you are doing will catch you more fish, chances are you will. Within reason of course. I know I could believe all I want to that having a fly dangling from a tree above the water will catch me fish, but it probably won't until the fly at least hits the water. 

Power of Positive thinking.


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the Duncan loop knot...works good


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> I've been using the palomar knot to tie on my flies. No real reason other than it's the knot I always used when spin fishing and the one I trust the most. I have often wondered if this was "the right knot to use" though just because I've never really heard of anyone else using it for flies. But I can honestly say it hasn't failed me. Is it compromising the action of my fly? I honestly have no idea but I have been catching fish so it can't be too extremely bad.


Same here.
Dan


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

double clinch for me


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

I use a variety of knots to handle most situations.

Improved Clinch Knot 75% of the time. Just a good, strong, low profile knot. Easy to tie and holds well with mono or fluorocarbon.

Duncan Loop. Works well for streamers and swimming nymphs. With practice you can make an ultra small loop which helps with fouling and even keeping the loop open for free motion.

Midge Knot. Simple and super quick, yet super strong, and it's the lowest profile knot I know when it comes to fishing small midge flies where the knot can overwhelm the pattern.

Blood Knot to join lines and tippets that are within two sizes of each other. Works very well when dropping a second fly off the tag end of the knot. A little secrete I use is to tie the dropper fly on first, then tie the blood knot and your dropper will end up on a 1" tag line. Also, use a lighter to burn/melt the opposite tag. This will put a little bulb on the tag that cannot slip through the knot.

Triple Surgeons for joining two lines of considerable size difference.


----------

